# Orange Amps launch OPC



## 0bazooka_joe0 (Mar 22, 2010)

Computer in a combo!









UK guitar and bass amp manufacturers Orange have launched a most unusual new product, called the Orange PC (or OPC for short). Effectively a computer built into a guitar cabinet, the OPC boasts 4GB of DDR2 RAM, a 500GB hard drive, and an integrated Nvidia GeForce 9300 graphics card (with the option to get an ATI 5760 GPU fitted, in addition to the onboard Nvidia graphics). No details were given about the specific type of processor, but Orange say that the OPC uses “Intel chips”. [Orange OPC (Click to enlarge)]
Orange OPC

Other features not normally found on a guitar combo include WiFi connectivity, eight USB ports, a PS2 socket, an Ethernet port, and what appears to be an eSATA connector. The top panel of the amp houses some of the more traditional amp adornments, including volume, treble and bass controls, while the audio input socket is described by Orange as a “universal input jack” that allows you to connect a guitar, keyboard, microphone or MP3 player.

Probably the most obvious reason for building a computer into a guitar combo is to combine the features of amp-modelling software with the sound of a real guitar cab, and that's precisely how Orange envisage people using the OPC. The first models sold will apparently come with amp simulator software, and though Orange don't say what this will be, they do say that it will include models of both vintage and current Orange amps and cabs. The OPC will also ship with a “branded” recording software package, but again no further details were available at the time of writing.









The OPC will be available from this June, with more info becoming available closer to its release.

www.soundonsound.com

"This is definitely up there as one of the most ridiculous things I've ever seen. What is the benefit to having your PC built into your amp other than spending a whole wack of dough on something that will surely overheat and cause you a lot of headaches. The effort was there but Orange should stick to what they're good at. You know, this is the digital age and everyone is trying to keep up right... screwing a PC into the back of your combo amp doesn't really make you a competitor in the digital music market 8P nice try though"
bazooka joe


----------



## maikol (Nov 7, 2008)

Now that's funny!
:blink:


I wonder if we'll hear guitar players say "I"m sorry, we'll have to redo that take, as my amp crashed..."
:whistling:


----------



## 0bazooka_joe0 (Mar 22, 2010)

haha


----------



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

It'll be fine as long as its not running windows....

Orange screen of death?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

It seems a little weird to me... amp modelling within an amp? What's the point of that? I'm missing something here - please enlighten me!


----------



## 0bazooka_joe0 (Mar 22, 2010)

Maybe if it were like a line 6 or something i could see it but when you're buying an orange its to hear it... to hear it move air.


----------



## maikol (Nov 7, 2008)

Then there's this other guitar player saying "Oh! wait, i'll just answer a few emails before we work on the next tune"

But wait, they already do that! :doh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

0bazooka_joe0 said:


> Maybe if it were like a line 6 or something i could see it but when you're buying an orange its to hear it... to hear it move air.


But it does move air, it has a fan in the back of it:laugh:


----------



## maikol (Nov 7, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> But it does move air, it has a fan in the back of it:laugh:


LOL! :rofl2:


----------



## Kirill (Apr 14, 2010)

Ha interesting idea, even though I think it's pretty useless in a way. 

I mean from the point, that if there is a PC inside of that rack and people drop racks like crazy, while moving them from one place to another, I see a huge possibility of HD heads been crashed, multiple amount of time. I see this device more - like a money making machine :rofl: 

From the point, your PC crashed you have to fix it, and so on and so on. As well as there is a possibility of damaging a hard drive and possible losing of data from Magnetic coil of the speaker... Hmmm
Well unless it's SSD which will make that device's price jump in to the sky...

Anyway, that's my thoughts about that baby.

Kirill


----------



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

Hmmm.

This is a daring jump. However, it is, after all, quite an innovative little idea.

We may all sit around and laugh at this, but... as I read about it, I started getting the feeling that we might actually start seeing more of these types of gizmos. It makes perfect sense for commercial products in an ongoing effort to move further toward an ever-growing digital age. One day, it's possible we'll look back at these "analogue", "old school" amplifiers and they'll be in the dinosaur pile, while we've been completely inundated by software-driven modeling amps. I see potential for songwriters (who play guitar) carrying around an amp that will allow them to write music and make somewhat decent recordings on the bus, in a hotel, or at work on break. And with the same device, they can be heard within the drum level threshold for parties and other venues when needed. No more carrying extra laptop and cables! If the prices are right, there will undoubtedly see many more of them.

So ... what seems impractical might just take over the market! I'm going to try not to be too alarmed if it happens.


----------



## Kirill (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes indeed who knows... Many gizmos find it's way and publicity, thus out of 6.5 billion people on planet Earth perhaps some 0.1% will like it. I wouldn't be surprised either.


----------



## Kirill (Apr 14, 2010)

Kirill said:


> 6.5 billion






: estimated by the United States Census Bureau to be 6,829,000,000. In 2009, the United Nations estimated the Earth's human population to be 6,800,000,000 people.

Kirill :neener:


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

ejbragg said:


> I see potential for songwriters (who play guitar) carrying around an amp that will allow them to write music and make somewhat decent recordings on the bus, in a hotel, or at work on break. And with the same device, they can be heard within the drum level threshold for parties and other venues when needed...


Very good point :T Of course, you'd still need a VDU (unless they've figured a way round that), but still...


----------



## 0bazooka_joe0 (Mar 22, 2010)

ejbragg said:


> We may all sit around and laugh at this, but... as I read about it, I started getting the feeling that we might actually start seeing more of these types of gizmos. It makes perfect sense for commercial products in an ongoing effort to move further toward an ever-growing digital age. One day, it's possible we'll look back at these "analogue", "old school" amplifiers and they'll be in the dinosaur pile, while we've been completely inundated by software-driven modeling amps. I see potential for songwriters (who play guitar) carrying around an amp that will allow them to write music and make somewhat decent recordings on the bus, in a hotel, or at work on break. And with the same device, they can be heard within the drum level threshold for parties and other venues when needed. No more carrying extra laptop and cables! If the prices are right, there will undoubtedly see many more of them.
> .


However, in reality, it still requires a mouse, keyboard, screen, and other peripheral to operate. This doesn't seem so road friendly to me, at least no more than a laptop and interface. If Orange wants to delve into the digital world may be they should consider making their own Plug-In Amp Sim and offer Sims of all their amps and cabs. Think how much they could charge for that and still make a killing. In my opinion it would be much more cost effective having the 0 overhead of a great Orange Amp Sim versus hundreds of these wacky Dr. Seuss contraptions.


----------

